# help...scared giving my baby apple cider vinegar may have gone wrong



## courtney d'anne (Aug 26, 2011)

Last time I took my girls to get groomed I was concerned about tear stains and he told me "give her a couple of table spoons of apple cider vinegar". Today I did that but I didn't dillute it. I took his advice literal and gave two table spoons. Now Bimini (the smallest of the two) keeps doing this strange cough, sneeze, vomit thing. I'm terrified I've poisoned my baby. Am I over reacting? Is it possible to over dose ACV? Google has only told me what I should have done.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would call the vet---ACV is good for many things but that is an awfully big dose for a small dog & undiluted. It could acidify the system too much at once. Maybe the vet can advise you over the phone. Be very careful about following advice on Google---these are little "baby" dogs really not rotweilers!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry this happened to you! Definitely a precautionary tale here though - to double check 'expert' advice!

I would call the Animal Poison Control ASPCA | Animal Poison Control Center

They will charge you money for a consult but honestly, it's cheaper than an ER bill. Aspirating is always a concern, esp if you forced it down with a syringe. 

Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think you really should get your baby to the vet. Their tummy's are SO sensitive (I've seen this 1st hand with our Bella). Better safe than sorry. I'm a big advocate of Vinegar usages, but anything ingested by your pet (or yourself) really needs to be under the consult of appropriate medical care. Google wisdom really is so tempting though isn't it? Your little ones symptoms are definetly sending messages out loud a clear that they are allergic or at the least very sensitive to ACV. Please don't feel bad, it was an honest mistake and one that is very likely easily reversible. Keep us posted on how things are going. Hugs. ♥


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just seeing this... hope you got some vet advice and praying all is Ok now! Will be checking back for an update.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I hope Bimini is OK this morning.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope Bimini is feeling better today and you got this sorted out with the vet!! Sending you love and prayers :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping Bimini will be okay. I often make my own salad dressing that uses vinegar and unless I put enough sweetener in to counteract it, it nearly chokes me. Very strong. Hope you got to the vet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm responding to this late ... so, I do hope that you have checked in with your vet and that Bimini is going to be okay. I'm sending you and Bimini hugs and prayers. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Using Apple Cider Vinegar...or any type of vinegar will change the PH balance of your dogs urine and can cause some health issues such as crystals or stones. You have to be so careful with supposed dog experts. Most groomers have never been trained or gone to school. I've found most in my area really have wrong info altogether. Hope your baby is doing well today.


----------



## courtney d'anne (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone so much for all your well wishes. We did make a vet visit last night, luckily all I caused was a pretty intense belly ache. I now will be using the groomer at the vets office. They may not look as pretty but ill have piece of mind with my questions I ask.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

so happy to hear Bimini is doing ok! :chili: what a relief it is just a tummy ache :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to hear that all ended well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news! I'm glad she's feeling better. It is a good reminder for me too to keep the poison control info handy, I haven't done that.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad to hear your baby is doing better! What a shock! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got back into town & checked to see about your baby! If you check back in the search button you will see that I once inadvertently tried to poison my little Kitzel! It can happen to anyone & so happy all is well! Great relief sigh & thanks be to God.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yay! I'm happy she is going to be OK! whew I was scared for you both.
I had no idea - i hadn't even thought about it.
Hugs and so glad you have some peace of mind now.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad your baby is fine. We all do things that in hindsight we wish we hadn't. It's part of the learning and gathering experience process. And we all have times where we really do know better but for whatever reason we get something stuck in our head and then later realize how silly that was. I for example had read something here about using Kolestrol to help keep Jett's muzzle hair from sticking up all over the place. But for some reason I saw 'Castor Oil' in my head. Can you imagine the mess?? lolol I came back on the next day saying the Castor Oil really did help but my heavens what a mess and how do you keep it from getting all gunky and dirty? That's when it was pointed out that the OP had said Kolestrol! Oh people had a good chuckle over that one! :blush: And I have to admit I still chuckle about it when I remember it. :HistericalSmiley:

As for groomers who are at a vets office, don't be so sure they know what they are talking about either. There is a byb Maltese breeder here who is grooming at a vets office. She recommends Angle Eyes for all dogs, even tiny young puppies and uses a slicker brush on a Maltese coat. Oh she also recommends on her website to use a whitening shampoo for every bath for white dogs and to use a collar and leash vs. harness & leash when teaching proper walking manners, that there is no risk of injuring the trachea. All wrong info. For any advice go to your vet, an experienced show breeder, or here. There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum from some very experienced and educated people. Go to the groomer who does a good job and that you feel handles your baby the best. Get your advise elsewhere.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I would think that even adding enough ACV to their water to change the pH of their tears would result in damaging their teeth a bit over time (aside from other potential health effects).

I hope the new groomer works out well for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad nothing of a real serious nature happened.

I do think sometimes we all can do things so routinely that when suggesting something to someone else... we can forget that the person doesn't realize the 'obvious' and takes at face value any info given.

I'm at a pet diabetes board and I try to repeat and repeat even the simpliest and most obvious because a small 'detail' can so easily change things... and someone new to this is not aware. Even expert vets have made very obvious but dangerous suggestions. We had one vet who advised changing type of insulin... FORGOT to tell owner they also needed to change the type syringe! Thankfully the problem was caught in a relatively quick time.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw I'm sorry you are offended. I can understand why after reading Sylie's post. Truthfully I cringed when I read it. But after getting to 'know' her on this forum, I know she truly meant no offense. On forums we have all from time to time fallen prey to writing what's in our heads without realizing how it comes across in a forum setting where you have no voice inflections or facial expressions. 

You are 100% correct when stating there is a huge difference when caring for a toy breed vs. a larger breed. So many things you have to be aware of and careful of with the special needs of these tiny ones you don't have to really worry about with the bigger ones. Heck if a big dog gets into a bag of chips it most likely won't be a problem. A tiny one on the other hand can get really sick from the same bag of chips. I think that's why we are so over protective of our tiny ones. Whether from personal experience or reading about others, we know how easily and quickly something serious can happen. Hope you stick around. :grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

courtney d'anne said:


> My vet once had a good laugh when I called him in a complete panic because my Emmy Lou had eaten an entire packet of birth control.


A packet of birth control!! :blink: He was ok?? How scary and funny all at once.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Courtney, I cringed when I read your msg. wondering how many people I have inadvertently offended on this forum. I have lived abroad since 1974 in some countries where I do not speak the language---and for that reason have attempted to be as honest & clear as possible in attempts to communicate. This is not an issue here but I find that in the US I can get into difficulty because it seems forward to Americans and not always polite. For me it is the person I have become because of my situation. 
I know Sylie did not mean offense---she is a loving and caring lady---I think it is more of a cultural misunderstanding as much as it might be for me in so many instances. Please allow us to assure you that words on paper can seem cold and hurtful, but I know her intentions are w/out malice! (as are mine!) :wub:


----------



## courtney d'anne (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've had my heart on my sleeve a little bit over this whole ordeal, I've felt extremely guilty. I just took it as name calling and trying to insult me. But yes Emmy was ok. So if anyone ever has a birth control incedent they are made of hormones that in no way affect a dog. Even after six years I still get made fun of over that one.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Courtney, I promise I never meant to hurt your feelings. Even when I re-read my quoted post, I didn't find anything offense in it. I said we all make mistakes...I have made some pretty dumb mistakes with my dogs in the past and I have forgiven myself...so I also expect you will forgive yourself for this small mistake, and I hope you will forgive me if my words hurt your feelings. I only want the best for you and your darling fluff.:hugging:Friends?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> A packet of birth control!! :blink: He was ok?? How scary and funny all at once.


Did he have a headache for a month? :HistericalSmiley: Just kidding!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Courtney - I'm glad that everything's okay with your little one. I know that Sylvia meant no offense too. Just take a look at this thread she started several days ago: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/115800-group-hug.html and it really reflects her. I think we've all done things we regret - whether letting our kids or dogs get into something or writing something on the computer and hitting send before reading it over. Hope all is forgiven. We really are a very supportive group.


----------

